# New Coca Cola LED Display Shelf



## YoloBottles (Apr 8, 2021)

Hello everyone,

Today I am excited to finish my Coca Cola display in my room. Just got it set up and it looks amazing. Went to Walmart and bought the shelves for $10 and the LEDs for $20. Definitely worth it.

 I mostly have Coke contour bottles with a straight side and Hayes Bros hutch that @logan.the.collector traded me. Also have some modern bottles that I saved when I came from Mexico. Straight side cokes really peak my interest so once I begin to buy more I'll slowly move my contours to my other shelf.

This setup takes inspiration from a lighting display that used to be in the bathroom of a local Truetts grill (pictured below). As a child I loved seeing the bottles covering the roof of the ceiling. Unfortunately it was removed about a year ago 






Just wanted to share thanks for looking.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Apr 8, 2021)

Looks amazing bro! Those Coke bottles and the hutch look alot better on your shelf than mine haha!


----------



## embe (Apr 9, 2021)

Cool idea!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 10, 2021)

Very cool.  The Truett's Grill south of Atlanta (Mt. Zion, I think)?


----------



## YoloBottles (Apr 10, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Very cool.  The Truett's Grill south of Atlanta (Mt. Zion, I think)?


Thank you, it's the one off of Jonesboro Rd in McDonough. They also used to have a car from 1904 and a huge train car. They got rid of it when they renovated, now it looks like a normal chick fil a .


----------



## YoloBottles (Apr 10, 2021)

logan.the.collector said:


> Looks amazing bro! Those Coke bottles and the hutch look alot better on your shelf than mine haha!


Thanks, one day I will have a Tupper Coke up there


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Apr 10, 2021)

Beautiful Job Yolo . I Have Enough  Coke Bottles but Not Enough Inspiration  If I Ever Do Get It , It Will Be Because I Saw What You Did With Yours .Thanks For The Idea.  Grace Abounds .


----------



## Palani (Apr 14, 2021)

I got to try this thanks!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 16, 2021)

Agreed, that shelf is amazing.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Csa (Apr 16, 2021)

Good job, I like the lighting a lot.


----------

